# Old money - old copper coins from the good old days of the punt.



## Jelly Man (10 Dec 2007)

I have a lot of old copper coins from the good old days of the punt. Dont want to throw all this metal in the bin. Does anyone know if banks etc take these back for re-minting/recycling etc.? I don't want anything in return, just rid of the coins.


----------



## quinno (10 Dec 2007)

*Re: Old money*

Central Bank, Dame St., Dublin - AFAIK they wil lexchange for Euros.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2007)

*Re: Old money*

Yes indeed - see [broken link removed].


----------



## Perplexed (11 Dec 2007)

*Re: Old money*

If going to the central bank is too much hassle for you some charities will take it.
I work in BOI & we have a container for people to put old/foreign money in & some charity comes to empty it regularly. Check it out in your locality.


----------



## seantheman (11 Dec 2007)

*Re: Old money*

a relative of mine has thousands of pre-decimalisation coins, does anyone know of a good site where one might value these?


----------



## Jelly Man (12 Dec 2007)

*Re: Old money*

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Janet (10 Jan 2008)

*Re: Old money*



seantheman said:


> a relative of mine has thousands of pre-decimalisation coins, does anyone know of a good site where one might value these?



e-bay is a good start to get an idea of how much people are willing to pay for them.  I've been looking into this very thing recently but didn't get any further than e-bay although even that was very educational.


----------

